# Help! Horrible screech; some white smoke



## ams740il (Jun 27, 2004)

We just bought a '94 740iL private sale with 100+ miles two days ago. Yesterday, it started making a horrible high pitched screech/squeel, periodic bursts of white smoke out of exhaust, close to stalling on start. The noise lets off a bit when increased acceleration but always returns. 

First thought was the belt, but so far the consensus seems to disagree. Can anyone PLEASE help give us a heads up on this problem??? Did we buy a LEMON?????

:dunno:


----------

